# Los descubridores del Bosón de Higgs premio Nobel de Física



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2013)

*Los descubridores del Bosón de Higgs premio Nobel de Física 2013* (08/10/2013)​



*Peter Higgs y François Englert* quienes predijeron
la existencia de esta escurridiza partícula, responsable
de dar masa a todas las demás y que reafirma el Modelo
Estándar de la Física​

*Englert y Higgs *

Este año no había lugar a dudas. Si no eran ellos, ¿quién podría llevarse el premio? No existía ninguna otra investigación en el campo de la Física que superara estos impresionantes resultados, aunque la tardanza de los miembros de la Real Academia Sueca de las Ciencias en Estocolmo en dar el anuncio -alrededor de una hora y con varios retrasos- hacía pensar que existía alguna duda. Pero no, como todo el mundo esperaba, los «padres» del famoso bosón de Higgs, el físico escocés Peter Higgs y su colega belga Francçois Englert, han ganado el Nobel de Física 2013 por el descubrimiento de esta escurridiza partícula que da masa a todas las demás y que reafirma el Modelo Estándar de la Física.
Sin su existencia, el Universo no existiría tal y como lo conocemos.
Fuera del premio han quedado los físicos de la Organización Europea para la Investigación Nuclear (*CERN*) que con sus experimentos confimaron la existencia del bosón, quizás porque la Academia Karolinska no suele distinguir a instituciones.

Higgs, de 84 años, (Universidad de Edimburgo en Escocia), Englert, de 81 (Universidad Libre de Bruselas y la de Chapman en California), y el físico belga Robert Brout, fallecido en el año 2011, predijeron en 1964 la existencia de un bosón popularmente conocido como el de Higgs. Desde entonces, la partícula ha sido buscada sin descanso. Por fin, en julio del pasado año, los físicos de CMS y ATLAS, los dos mayores experimentos del Gran Colisionador de Hadrones (LHC), ubicado en el *CERN*, cerca de Ginebra, en Suiza, confirmaban que, en efecto, habían encontrado una partícula que coincidía con la descripción. 
Existía y era el mismo bosón que predice y completa el Modelo Estándar.
El hallazgo se hizo merecedor del Premio Príncipe de Asturias de Investigación Científica y Técnica 2013 y fue reconocido por la revista Science como la investigación del año. 
Higgs, «abrumado»

Entonces, en esa primera presentación, el veterano Higgs no pudo contener las lágrimas. Lo que este físico tímido y sencillo llevaba sosteniendo desde hace tanto tiempo y que llevaba su nombre se había convertido en una realidad probada. Esta mañana, en cuanto conoció que había recibido el Nobel, el físico británico ha admitido sentirse «abrumado». En una declaración divulgada a través de la Universidad de Edimburgo, el investigador también ha querido felicitar a todos los que han trabajado para conseguir este avance.

La teoría de Higgs explica que existe un campo que permea todo el Universo, y las partículas se mueven a través de ese campo igual que peces en el agua.
La masa sería precisamente la cantidad de resistencia encontrada por las partículas al moverse por el campo de Higgs.
Algunas partículas, como los fotones, no tienen masa y pueden viajar a la velocidad de la luz. Todas las demás (protones, electrones, neutrones...) se mueven más despacio porque se encuentran con esa resistencia e interactúan con las «piezas» mínimas que componen el campo, esto es, los bosones de Higgs. 

Cuando colisionan con ellos, las partículas pasan de ser «paquetes de energía» a «paquetes de materia». De esta forma, se crean todos los objetos sólidos, desde las estrellas al más diminuto insecto, pasando, por supuesto, por nosotros mismos. 

La confirmación de la existencia del bosón de Higgs ha requerido la participación de miles de investigadores y una inversión de al menos 5.500 millones de dólares.
Aún no está claro a dónde conducirá este descubrimiento en el campo de la Física, considerado uno de los mayores del siglo, pero su impacto es innegable.


​


----------



## MrXivi (Oct 8, 2013)

Increíble.
Si se confirma la existencia de una partícula que _se opone_ al movimiento de la materia, ahora sólo resta descubrir cómo _aminorar su acción_. Quién dice que WARP no es posible?


----------



## blanko001 (Oct 8, 2013)

Todo tiene sentido ahora... yo si decía jajaja.
Fuera de chiste: Me parecen increíbles estos descubrimientos porque permiten "encontrar sentido" a muchos fenómenos que hasta ahora eran suposiciones, soy físico autodidacta, estudiante de ingeniería y electrohobbico... para muchos no significa nada el descubrimiento de dicha partícula, pero estas cosas ciertamente causan alegría. El bosón de Higgs nos demuestra otra manera de interacción entre partículas, bueno... Desde que empecé a estudiar y analizar los efectos cuánticos de la luz desde Plank, consultado y leído respecto a los fotones me han surgido dudas y he llegado a la conclusión que la materia y la energía son una sola y no se deben ver por separado... y que existía alguna razón por la cual la energía se condensaba en forma de materia, el bosón de Higgs se acerca a lo que pienso; en donde la velocidad de la luz es el punto donde los bosones de Higgs pierden la efectividad, la materia se "desancla" de otras partículas, pierde su masa y se llaman fotones... solo es la energía-materia cuantizada. No se si me hice entender... pero es parte de mis escritos y teorías de altas energías de las cuales algunos profesores de mi universidad han intentado darme animo o desalentarme, ya que siempre llego a puntos de divergencia donde solo encontrar un modelo matemático puede explicar y empalmar dichas tesis. 
Saludos


----------



## morta (Oct 8, 2013)

No quiero sonar pesimista pero en realidad todavía no se "descubrió" el bosón de Higgs, sobre lo que se esta trabajando es sobre una serie de datos que aun faltan procesar del gran colisionador, donde se detecto lo que parece ser una partícula en una banda de energía, que se correspondería con el marco teórico del boson de higgs.
Se especuló que si dicha partícula existe se la debería detectar en determinados rangos de energía, intentos anteriores descartaron algunas opciones y se esperaba que con el LHC se pueda descartar o comprobar si existe en los niveles de energía que no se habían alcanzado con los otros aceleradores.

Finalmente el 4 de Julio del 2012 (que casualidad que sea el 4 de julio??) se presentaron los datos del 2011 y del 2012 donde se detecta la desintegración de una partícula compatible con el "Boson de Higgs" de 125 GeV/c2 !!!!!

Definitivamente se lo merecen, no se si es el "Boson de Higgs" o es otra partícula, pero definitivamente es el descubrimiento de una nueva partícula!!!
(Higgs es el de camisa Blanca y Englert es el de la camisa colorida )

Mientras tanto en Big Bang Theory....  Sheldon se revuelca de furia


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 8, 2013)

> La confirmación de la existencia del bosón de Higgs ha requerido la participación de miles de investigadores y una inversión de al menos 5.500 millones de dólares.


¿porque ellos se llevan el crédito y no los miles de investigadores?


----------



## morta (Oct 8, 2013)

Bueno no se cual fue el desarrollo de Englert, pero Higgs y su equipo teorizó hace unos 50 años aproximadamente la existencia de dicha partícula y en que niveles de energía había que buscarla, los premios se les entregan a los que desarrollan la teoría, los miles de científicos que trabajan en el CERN, lo ""único"" que hicieron es confirmar que hay una partícula donde la teoría de Higgs decía.

Lo mismo paso con Einstein, no obtuvo el premio hasta que se confirmo la teoría de la relatividad, con las excursiones astronómicas para medir el movimiento de paralaje de las estrellas cercanas al sol durante un eclipse solar que se dio por al finalizar la primera guerra mundial... (no muchos creían por esa época que la gravedad podía desviar la luz )


----------



## fernandob (Oct 9, 2013)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ¿porque ellos se llevan el crédito y no los miles de investigadores?



LA REALIDAD  es que los miles de investigadores son "obreros" , guste o no .

esta el que tiene la "idea magica" , el que estudia, piensa , se quema el coco , se obsesiona con un problema (cuantos desconocidos de esta linea hay en la historia que jamas sabremos) 

y luego esta el pais, o el empresario , o el grupo  QUE TOMAN LA DESICION DE PONER LA TORTA $$$$$$  y llevar a la practica la teoria o verificarla experimentalmente por mas dificil que sea.
este grupo es el que  CONTRATA  a miles de personas, desde cientificos, investigadores, empresas que construyen las partes /piezas , otras que ensamblan .

en fin.
miralo como un gran hormiguero.

si me decis que esos miles trabajaron a todo pulmon "ad honorem" , solo por la aventura de el descubrimiento , entonces si, estoy de acuerdo con vos:
merecen reconocimiento .
no solo los que fueron parted e proyectos que llegaron a buen poerto, sino tambien quienes lo intentaron.

pero si fueron trabajadores que trabajaban por un sueldo ...........NO .
era su trabajo.


----------



## morta (Oct 10, 2013)

Bueno pero les queda la chapa de poder decir ""Forme parte del equipo de investigación que confirmo la teoría del boson de higgs""


----------

